# My Fracino Cherub + SGP



## Clifford (Dec 7, 2017)

This new set up is providing me with a near-constant supply of quality coffee and saving me a great deal of money on visits to the cafe. The Cherub (and milk jug) were kindly supplied by @coffeebean for very competitive prices.


----------



## zeezaw (Nov 12, 2017)

Sweet setup.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Clifford said:


> This new set up is providing me with a near-constant supply of quality coffee and saving me a great deal of money on visits to the cafe. The Cherub (and milk jug) were kindly supplied by @coffeebean for very competitive prices.
> 
> View attachment 34781


Not only saving money but you get to control the quality of your coffee.

Nice set up, I initially found it difficult to use our kit sited very similarly to yours or do you pull it out to use it ?.

Jon.


----------



## Clifford (Dec 7, 2017)

Perhaps the picture is a little deceptive because everything is within pretty easy reach. I really only need to pull the Cherub out to top up the water tank, and on its rubber feet it slides easily across the worktop.


----------



## Drellis (Aug 31, 2018)

Snap! I have the same setup!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Drellis said:


> Snap! I have the same setup!
> View attachment 36883


That looks like a Heavenly to me, of course I could be wrong


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Drellis said:


> Snap! I have the same setup!
> View attachment 36883


Two identical setup's in differing environments, both looking very smart and the ability to compare notes.

Jon.


----------



## Drellis (Aug 31, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> That looks like a Heavenly to me, of course I could be wrong


It's an older version of the Cherub (the one with the shallow drip tray). I think it was made in 2011.


----------



## Drellis (Aug 31, 2018)

Exactly, I've only had mine a month or so. How have you found using it on a daily basis?


----------



## L.Atte (Oct 10, 2018)

They both look amazing!


----------



## bubbles (Sep 23, 2018)

nice setup


----------

